# Bite work training with Beauceron



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,
Here is a video of my beauce girl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLOcaxKGYRE
We didn't practise since 1,5 years ago, so we start it from the beginning (and I went to a new school), this was the 4th training.

We will do the IPO...


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Her 1 years old daugther:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzURrlA0Owk
this was her 4th bitework training. We need to learn much...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. It's wonderful to see Beaucerons training in bite-work. Where are you located and are you a breeder?


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, I'm a breeder in Hungary. I do sports with my dogs and I use working males in my breeding. As I see you work with your beauces too. Which line are you satisfied? If it's possible I ask some breeders before choosing a male...


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Katalin Bodzsár said:


> Thanks! Yes, I'm a breeder in Hungary. I do sports with my dogs and I use working males in my breeding. As I see you work with your beauces too. Which line are you satisfied? If it's possible I ask some breeders before choosing a male...


I know working Beauceron breeders in France. I have been discussing some of the breeders and bloodlines on a separate thread "Beauceron ?" :grin:


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I know working Beauceron breeders in France. I have been discussing some of the breeders and bloodlines on a separate thread "Beauceron ?" :grin:


In this case I would like to ask your oppinions of some bloodlines in the future  Only if it's not problem for you!


----------

